# The bug that changed a river



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone else considered the change that the Emerald Ash borer will have on our rivers? I hike the Rifle in the Skidway area a lot. The massive dead Ash trees that line it's banks look like they will start tipping in soon. The last storm and wind got me to thinking as the woods were loud with the sounds of trees falling as the bases are getting well rotted now. Some trees are so big they will go across the river. May make fishing better?? or more challenging, Thoughts? Some nice young Cedars sprouting in the new sunshine found under the dead Ash is one thing I noticed, along with young Ash.


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

Just goes to show you that every cloud has a silver lining, and everything that happens, happens for a reason.

Dead trees in the water will provide cover for fish, theoretically improving the number of wild fish population.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

We had one windy day on the Ausable in April, where there was a large ash tree or 5 falling every minute. It was dangerous to be walking around in the woods. The fishing will certainly change, some spots already have. There are some stretches of the lower where a few large trees falling in would actually be welcome, to speed up the flow, keep sediment moving, and create more holding areas for fish. I love bobber fishing as well, so no hard feelings there.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I would look at it as sorta like the Ausable program, only cheaper. Having trees in the river would create more habitat, could speed the water making it cooler (perhaps), but as far as more trout, maybe but only to a point. IF it creates more food forage, the water could therefore support a few more trout, however, only to a point where the forage and predator become to some point of equilibrium.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

toto,

Your post relies on the assumption that the population of trout in the Rifle is currently in balance with the food supply. The opposite appears to be true. The growth rate of brown trout in the Rifle is above average which indicates more prey than predators. A major reason for that imbalance is marginal habitat. The introduction of woody debris can go a long way toward improving habitat and if it narrows the channel, cooling water and flushing sediment, the habitat will be improved for trout, minnows and insects. Whether enough trees fall in, fall in the right places and survive the efforts of those who prefer to float an uncluttered river remains to be seen. The countering affect of the loss of canopy should also be considered. With luck, the groups that have been studying and working on that river (erosion control) will also be able to record any improvements.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

One thing those damn bugs did is ruin many of my productive morel spots.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> We had one windy day on the Ausable in April, where there was a large ash tree or 5 falling every minute. It was dangerous to be walking around in the woods. The fishing will certainly change, some spots already have. There are some stretches of the lower where a few large trees falling in would actually be welcome, to speed up the flow, keep sediment moving, and create more holding areas for fish. I love bobber fishing as well, so no hard feelings there.


That day was crazy! At one point, 4 trees at once crashed down, including across the trail where we had walked to our run. I saw a few holes that are screwed for awhile or are, at a minimum...very different. Mud hole got DESTROYED.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Mother Nature


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> That day was crazy! At one point, 4 trees at once crashed down, including across the trail where we had walked to our run. I saw a few holes that are screwed for awhile or are, at a minimum...very different. Mud hole got DESTROYED.


You got that right Jon! Had a giant one almost crush my parked truck that day. There's a big ol' goodun waiting to fall in one of our favorite spots.... known for only chrome hens, right at the end of the drift.:evilsmile I couldn't bring myself to park the boat there in April. Just too spooky.

On another positive note, we could see an increase in Grouse numbers throughout the river valleys, with all that new sunlight regenerating berry-producing shrubs. The loss of Ash is a shame, but what can you do.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

They make a boatload of money off the Rifle, and the clientele contribute a huge amount of trash to the river. I know of no restrictions enforced on them for trash, or chainsawing bank to bank every spring. The scout camp in Skidway does cleanup every year, only sawing just enough for passage. Canoe liverys have not improved or left it better for other users. The falling trees will make it interesting soon.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

On the upper Au Sable the Anglers get out in the spring and try to minimally clear blockages before the liveries get a chance to hack them out completely. Might be worth trying to get to the Rifle before the liveries do. I would recommend contacting Mike Bachelder, he guides there and really loves and cares for the river. Also the Mershon chapter of TU, they've been doing quite a bit up there. Any bit you can get to first will be a win for the fish. 

http://www.asbwpa.org/uploads/Bachelder_Info.pdf


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

While the fallen Ash trees will contribute to the river by creating habitat for fish, they also no longer will stabilize the river banks. I see it all over the lower Ausable right now - tons of dead Ash falling in, and taking riverbank with them. I fear the rivers may become wider, shallower, and warmer from this.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

feedinggrounds said:


> They make a boatload of money off the Rifle, and the clientele contribute a huge amount of trash to the river. I know of no restrictions enforced on them for trash, or chainsawing bank to bank every spring. The scout camp in Skidway does cleanup every year, only sawing just enough for passage. Canoe liverys have not improved or left it better for other users. The falling trees will make it interesting soon.


I totally agree. Being a worm dunker and cleo thrower, I have no problem with the trees in the river. I would bet my last nickel however that the livery owners will get permits to cut the trees out if they cross the river or they will just do it. I know of that happening in the past. There is just too much money at stake for some folks. The drunks would not be able to navigate around those trees :lol: . Having been on river clean ups, the amount of trash left behind is nauseating.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I believe the Cold Water Committee of the DNR was discussing this last year. But I haven't looked around to see if they have continued considering it.

I would say that where an Ash dies, there is usually something underneath it that will be released into the additional sunlight and whatever that is will flourish. Frequently Alder but not always.

I'm not sure if there is really much of any policy response possible, aside from trout groups and canoe groups coordinating on just how much to clean up a channel. The other issues are increased sunlight on the water and possible additional silt where a root ball topples into the water.

Ash will continue to be present as the borer can only attack one above a certain diameter. There are usually a lot of seedlings already present below a mature Ash. Also I believe that last summer saw the first experimental releases of a parasitic Wasp that goes after the Borers, and that holds some promise in checking the population growth of EAB. 



Ironically, there is a very big mess on the Coldwater River in the southern LP over this problem if you haven't seen the news on it.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Kzoo, that too would be a correct statement about the predator prey relationship, at some point, hopefully, it will balance out. Based on your scenario, some woody debris may not be a bad thing.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Another issue i see is beech snap which is starting to occur more and more now, brought on by beech scale.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

A big impact coming on my home front (Manistee) will be an increase in water temps. Many of the giant flats were solid Ash, some stretches for miles. Now.. nothing. The canopy is gone and remaining bony skeletons do little if anything. Tributary mouths, beaver ponds and other standing water are now also subjected to relentless sun / heat. Coupled with the recent large increase of State Timber Sales over majority of the Manistee valley it's bound to have some effect.. hopefully not to terrible. There were some stretches with a growing population of natural wild Brook Trout in the main stem. Farther down than many would believe. Keeping my fingers crossed..

The emerald ash bore is nothing to do with mother nature nor should it ever have landed here. THE most destructive exotic to curse us in decades.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Shotgunner,

Contact the anglers of the ausable about planting cedars. They have a well established program and can always use volunteers. The results will probably benefit your grandkids more than you but you know what they say, the best time to plant a tree was thirty years ago.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Appreciate the post kzoo. I'll snoop up their web site for a peek.

B


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The rifle river has potential for some great cover and good fishing if the canoe liveries would leave mother nature alone. I used to love fishing that river and could catch nice trout every trip. There should be some nice smallmouth in the river about now. Every time a stick falls into the river it is gone the next day. I wonder how many spawning beds are ruined by these guys removing the trees. The steelhead and salmon would find a tree downed over gravel and that is where they would lay their eggs. Take all of the trees out of the river and they have to spawn in the wide open where the flossers can get them.


----------

